# Buried box



## chris kennedy (Dec 6, 2009)

Found this and thought it was odd.







All the conductors entered and left through one ¾" conduit in the bottom of the box. So I cut open the other side of the wall and found the original box which is now buried behind the bath millwork. Violation?


----------



## pyrguy (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: Buried box

Looks like a violation to me.


----------

